# Gutted!



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

After completing 49% of Gran Turismo 4 I went to load it up on Sunday night and received the message Saved Data Corrupted! 2 1/2 years of occassional play lost forever.
I cant bring myself to start again just yet


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Buy an Xbox and devote the time to Forza 3  I have and never looked back.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I have asked Santa for an Xbox with Forza, hopefully he drops his sacks with one in a few days.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> hopefully he drops his sacks


XD


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Well Santa brought me a PS3 yesterday so all is well. Just got to wait for gt5 now!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jenks said:


> Well Santa brought me a PS3 yesterday so all is well. Just got to wait for gt5 now!


Your in for a long wait fella i got bored and asked santa for an Xbox to fill the gap that the ps3 has....now what was it??.....ah yes GAMES!


----------

